# Gargalo



## Emerson74

Bom dia!

Como se pode traduzir a palavra "gargalo", na frase:

*O gargalo da Educação é o Ensino Médio?*

Encontrei "cuello de botella" está correcto?


----------



## pfaa09

Sentido figurado. O gargalo é onde a garrafa fica estreita. A frase significa que é no Ensino Médio onde a Educação fica mais estagnada, onde ela se desenvolve menos.
Penso que se pode usar a mesma figura de estilo em castelhano (e muitas outras línguas).
Em Portugal, basta dizermos _gargalo, _inserido num contexto óbvio, para se perceber que é de garrafa.


----------



## Emerson74

Muito Obrigado!


----------



## gato radioso

_...la enseñanza media es el cuello de botella de la educación..._


----------



## Rosamariama

Veo que también se utiliza en español: 10 cuellos de botella que impiden crecer a tu empresa

Pero lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza al leerte fue la expresión "talón de Aquiles": _...la enseñanza media es el talón de Aquiles de la educación..._ (solo a modo de sugerencia).
Un saludo.


----------



## gato radioso

Mmmm, pode ser, mas não tenho certeza nisso.

Para mim, o _calcanhar de Aquiles_ é o ponto mais fraco de alguém, ainda se falarmos de alguém que, de resto, é forte noutras questões.
Um _cuello de botella_ (supondo que isto seja equivalente 100% à expressão portuguesa) é sobretudo, um ponto estreito, limitado... o qual pode bem ser mesmo uma debilidade, mas talvez não.
Por exemplo: se na auto-estrada que dá acesso a uma cidade houver um semáforo porque a Câmara não teve dinheiro para fazer um viaduto elevado, isso é um _cuello de botella_.


----------



## Rosamariama

Es muy probable que estés en lo cierto; yo también lo dudo (lo que yo he dicho ). Es solo que no me sonaba nada habitual la expresión referida al ámbito educativo y, en concreto, a los problemas que (presupongo de fondo) de la _enseñanza secundaria. _Como suele ser, el contexto igual ayudaba a decidirse. Pero, es cierto que he respondido pensando más en una cuestión de _oído _que del significado en sí de la expresión que, sí, es el mismo en portugués y español, en ese sentido figurado, y supongo que se puede hacer esa traslación directa sin ningún problema. Pero no sé por qué me queda un runrún de que habría incluso otra alternativa... Pero no se trata de inventar, que el autor original ha puesto _gargalo. _


----------



## guihenning

Em português também se usa, claro, calcanhar de Aquiles para designar um ponto fraco, mas "gargalo" aqui parece cair bem. Sem contexto, não temos como saber, mas pode ser que o contexto original se refira ao acesso às universidades ou número de alunos que efetivamente ingressam no ensino superior e, aí, vejo que "gargalo" efetivamente seja a expressão mais bem adequada. Se, entretanto, referir-se apenas a um ponto fraco, penso que calcanhar de Aquiles também se possa usar e seja inclusive a expressão mais adequada.


----------



## Rosamariama

Que bonito exercício de inferência. É verdade que eu só tinha pensado no "ponto fraco" e não me ocorreu que a expressão pudesse ser referida ao "acesso às universidades ou número de alunos que efetivamente ingressam" nelas. Com esta idéia em mente, apenas a expressão _gargalo _seria (muito) adequada.


----------



## Emerson74

Sim, este é o ponto "acesso às universidades ou número de alunos que efetivamente ingressam", mas, em espanhol ficaria, "cuello de botella" mesmo?


----------



## Rosamariama

Como _filtro _o (_proceso) de criba _e provavelmente outros, sim. Embora com as pequenas reservas que mencionei acima. Se quiser, é sempre muito melhor ver a frase num pouco de contexto.


----------



## Emerson74

Bom dia! 
A frase seria a seguinte:

"O investimento na educação primária parece perder nos anos finais, em relação à educação secundária, mas o gargalo era muito grande".

Preciso traduzir para o espanhol!


----------



## Rosamariama

Tal vez _embudo_?


----------



## Emerson74

Pois é, funil, gargalo estrangulamento, 
Seriam todos sinônimos...
Depende muito como utilizam em um determinado país...


----------



## Rosamariama

_el embudo era demasiado ancho_ (desculpe-me, mas o contexto que fornece não diz o que passa exactamente pelo _gargalo_: parece que é _o investimento_, e tal vez não o número de estudantes?).

O puedes probar con las distintas opciones que tienes en textos de Internet en el área de educación y contrastar.


----------



## Emerson74

Seria pouco investimento na educação secundária em relação à primária.


----------



## Rosamariama

"O investimento na educação primária parece perder nos anos finais, em relação à educação secundária, mas o gargalo era muito grande *para...*". 

(sigue sin ser posible, disculpa, captar la idea precisa para afinar con la expresión). Ese "mas" (_pero_) ¿a qué se contrapone?


----------



## Emerson74

Segue todo o parágrafo do artigo.

Algumas etapas aparecem como mais beneficiadas e, a educação inicial foi a que mais cresceu como veremos adiante, teve aumento de matrícula e acréscimo no quadro de profissionais. O investimento na educação primária parece perder nos anos finais, em relação à educação secundária, mas o gargalo era muito grande. Era necessário investir na educação secundária que era uma etapa crítica, devemos mencionar que esta etapa era praticamente inexistente nas áreas rurais, por tanto, para eles foram dedicado não só reforma na infra-estrutura, como aconteceu na primária. Todavia houve a criação, instalação de laboratórios e contratação de professores especialistas. Esta etapa costuma ser das mais dispendiosas em qualquer sistema educacional.

É um artigo acadêmico sobre o sistema educacional da Bolívia e que tenho que traduzi-lo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Antes de procurar uma solução, parece-lhe bastante normal em português ou também tem algo um pouco estranho neste contexto?

Achei! (eu juraria)
pero el cuello de botella se estrechaba demasiado. / se hizo demasiado estrecho.

(aunque ese "mas/pero" ahí no sé si acabo de entenderlo. Pero creo que esta es una posible buena solución por el sentido general).


----------



## Emerson74

Sim é isso mesmo. 

Mas, também acredito que há algo de estranho no texto original, não dá para compreende-lo muito bem...

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Rosamariama

Estupendo. Sim, é um pouco estranha a redacção dele.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei no português do Brasil, mas, no meu, falar de '_gargalo_' parecer-me-ia estranho porque, á primeira vista, nada aparenta que haja aí um estrangulamento, um estreitamento da passagem de um nível a outro (por exemplo, do número de alunos que conseguem passar da primária para a secundária). Dá antes a ideia de que estão a falar de uma grande desproporção entre o nível do investimento na educação primária e na secundária. E, para isso e se for isso, _'gargalo_' não me parece um termo nem uma imagem muito adequada.


----------



## Emerson74

Sim Carfer, parece ficar melhor diferença, discrepância, disparidade....


----------



## Rosamariama

Eu também concordo, ¿desnivel/ falta de equidad (ou outra)?


----------



## Emerson74

Batido o martelo, ¡gracias!


----------



## Rosamariama

Emerson74 said:


> Batido o martelo


Eu não conhecia a expressão e, estava a começar a procurar quando _caiu a ficha_.


----------



## Emerson74

Muito bom...!


----------



## Rosamariama

Madrid suspende la vacunación por falta de dosis y el Gobierno admite un "cuello de botella" en los envíos

Só para documentar ...


----------

